# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  طریقه استفاده از jQuery plugin validation در CodeIgniter چگونه است؟

## binboy

لینک jQuery plugin validation : 
http://bassistance.de/jquery-plugins...in-validation/

با اینکلود کردن هم کار نکرد.
به این شکل تو هدر:

<?=js_asset('jquery.validate.js');?>
<script type="text/javascript" charset="utf-8">
$(document).ready(function(){
$("#contactform").validate();
});
</script>

----------


## mohsenshahab

از این روش استفاده کن
توی روت یه پوشه بساز به نام script بعد فایلهای جاوا اسکریپت رو بریز توش.
بعدشم تو تگ HEAD اینجوری لود کن


```
 <script type="text/javascript" src="<?=base_url();?>/script/jquery.js"></script>
```

----------


## binboy

به همین سادگیم که شما گفتی نیست. این راه های ابتدایی را امتحان کردم.
در کل فریم ورک بی خودیه، سی اس اس سایتت رو لوکال ست میکنی میندازی رو سرور همچه بهم میریزه. در کل خوشم نیومد.

----------


## peachcms

من برعکس شما فکر میکنم

دلیل نمیشه بلد نیسین با چیزی کار کنین بگین چیز بیخودیه.

شما اگه کدنویسی بدون Framework بلدید نباید توی کار کردن با Framework مشکلی داشته باشید.

بشنهاد میکنم مروری بر html داشته باشید چون مشخصه که........

با سپاس

----------


## binboy

با سلام
دوست عزیز انکار جناب عالی خیلی بلدی ولی ...
فقط می تونم برات آرزوی ادب کنم.
ممنونم که یاد آوری کردی داشت یادم میرفت که html بلد نیستم ...
هاهاها

----------


## peachcms

با سلام

بنده در جملاتم بی ادبی نکردم. قضاوت تشخیص بی ادبی جملات من با جملات شما رو به دیگر دوستان میسپارم.

چون قصد زدن اسپم رو ندارم و دور از ادب و شخصیت خودم میدونم این بحث رو خاتمه میدم. کاش می شد فرهنگ بحث و گفتگو را در اینجا رواج داد.

----------


## binboy

> دلیل نمیشه بلد نیسین با چیزی کار کنین بگین چیز بیخودیه.


شما به از کجا به این نتیجه رسیدی؟



> بشنهاد میکنم مروری بر html داشته باشید چون مشخصه که........


 یه نگاهی به نوشتهاتون بندازید. انگار شما خیلی خیلی می دونید و ما پخمه ایم.
اصلا ما هیچی بلد نیستیم، شما با این رفتارت باعث میشی آدم از فروم زدن منصرف بشه تا شخصیتش زیر سوال نره.
منم نظرم این که فرهنگ پاسخ و کمک برای حل مشکل در بعضی از افراد مثل ارباب و رعیتی است که متاسفانه جای تاسف دارد.
با آرزوی موافقیت

----------


## peachcms

> شما به از کجا به این نتیجه رسیدی؟
> 
>  یه نگاهی به نوشتهاتون بندازید. انگار شما خیلی خیلی می دونید و ما پخمه ایم.
> اصلا ما هیچی بلد نیستیم، شما با این رفتارت باعث میشی آدم از فروم زدن منصرف بشه تا شخصیتش زیر سوال نره.
> منم نظرم این که فرهنگ پاسخ و کمک برای حل مشکل در بعضی از افراد مثل ارباب و رعیتی است که متاسفانه جای تاسف دارد.
> با آرزوی موافقیت


با سلام

دوست عزیز متاسفانه برداشت شما از صحبت های بنده بد بوده است بنده قصد بی احترامی به کسی را نداشته ام.

به هر حال من از شما دوست عزیز معذرت می خواهم و امید وارم که کمی منطقی تر و حرفه ای تر برخورد کنین.

----------


## Mr.Moghadam

لینکای زیر رو ببین : 

http://codeigniter.com/forums/viewthread/175181/#831718

http://codeigniter.com/forums/viewthread/113523/#573924

صفحه سرچ گوگل 

موفق باشید

----------


## hamidreza_pahlavan

با عرض سلام من تعجب می کنم اینجا جای صحبت هایی اینچنین نیست

شما برای لود کردن جی کوری یاید یک پوشه با هر نامی مثل include داخل روت درست کنی کنار system بعد از درون صفحه view  اینجوری بهش لینک بدی

<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" src="include/jscript/jquery-1.3.1.min.js"></script>
این راهش هست حالا چه راحت چه سخت 
دوست عریز شما هم اگر از کودیگنیتر بدت میاد ازش استفاده نکن
به ما استفاده ای نمی رسه چه شما ازش استفاده بکنی و چه نکنی
فریم ورکی با این سادگی جایی پیدا نمی کنی اگر پیدا کردی استفاده کن

----------


## mehdi_php

دوست عزیز اگه شما توی مسیر system->application->config 
فایل config.php  رو باز کنید تو خط 13 این رو خواهید دید .
$config['base_url']    = "http://localhost/your_project_folder ";

بعد از همون روشی که دوستمون گفتن یعنی : 

<script type="text/javascript" src="<?=base_url?>js/jquery.js></script>

باید مطمئن شی که short_open_tag روی سرور on باشه

----------

